Ask HN: What are your predictions for 2018? - chirau
======
masonic
I predict that there will be numerous duplicate _Ask_ submissions.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16007988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16007988)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22ask%20hn%22%202018&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22ask%20hn%22%202018&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

